# Hello post



## blaxo (Sep 5, 2013)

Hi,

thank you for this forum, it's really great help for someone who have no exprerience with home coffee makers.

Greatings from the Czech republic


----------



## Farqui (Sep 17, 2013)

Ditto blaxo, there seems to be plenty of useful info on this site. I foresee lots of reading ahead...


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Hi Blaxo - welcome to the forum. How about sharing some info about your interest in coffee.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK blaxo and Farqui


----------

